# Abmantelwerkzeug für PUR-Sensorkabel?



## element. (22 Januar 2010)

Kann jemand ein gutes empfehlen? 
Unsere Elis kämpfen immer mit den Teppichmessern und ritzen schon mal die Adern an.


----------



## joe404 (24 Januar 2010)

Ich benutze dafür,die Weicon Abisolierzange No.5.

http://www.weicon.com/de/produkte/abisolierwerkzeuge/abisolierzangen.php

Hat 2 schöne halbrunde bzw. v-förmige Schneiden. Bei Lumberg Sensorleitungen werden die Adern nicht angeritzt. Größere Abmantellängen in 2 oder 3 Arbeitsschritten. 20 - 25cm als Stück gehen gut.

Die Zange ist günstig und wenn man sie nur für diesen Zweck benutzt dann hält sie sehr lange.

Zum Abisolieren von Adern ist die nur für Querschnitte ab 0,50 gut.

Grüße Joe


----------



## element. (26 Januar 2010)

Lumberg PUR haben wir auch, und das Ding kostet ja gerade 15 Euro. Ich bestell einfach mal eins, Danke.


----------



## joe404 (26 Januar 2010)

Schreib mal ob du auch zufrieden bist, ich denke mal das "Problem" mit den PUR-Leitungen haben noch mehr hier.

Grüße Joe


----------



## element. (8 Februar 2010)

Sieht gut aus. Den Schieber zur Abmantellänge kann man ausbauen, dann gehen auch größere Längen.


----------



## the_muck (30 September 2022)

Könnt ihr vielleicht noch Mal sagen um welches Messer/ Abisolierwerkzeug es ging? Der Link ist kaputt, Ich suche auch gerade eines für die dünnen Sensorkabel zum entmanteln...

Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 September 2022)

the_muck schrieb:


> Könnt ihr vielleicht noch Mal sagen um welches Messer/ Abisolierwerkzeug es ging? Der Link ist kaputt, Ich suche auch gerade eines für die dünnen Sensorkabel zum entmanteln...


Naja, was heißt kaputt? Die haben es in den letzten über 12 Jahren mal gewagt, ihre Webseite zu ändern.
Versuch es mal hier für Entmanteler von der Firma, hier für Kabelmesser und hier für Abisolierzangen.
Was mich nur wundert ist, dass der TE nach einem Abmantelwerkzeug gefragt hat und der Link für Abisolierzangen war.


----------



## Plan_B (30 September 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert ist, dass der TE nach einem Abmantelwerkzeug gefragt hat und der Link für Abisolierzangen war.


Mit der einen oder anderen *Abisolier*zange funktioniert das *Abmanteln* von PUR-Sensorleitungen tadellos und ohne Fummelei.

@oliver.tonn wenn man PUR-isolation noch nicht hatte, versteht man das Problem nicht.


----------



## the_muck (30 September 2022)

Sorry mir ging es auch um das Abmanteln  von den Kabeln. Eben von den dünnen Sensorleitungen auch PUR... Wenn Weicon ihre Webseite geändert hat, ist für mich der Link dennoch kaputt, oder eben nicht mehr aktuell. Es geht hier um konkrete Tipps und Werkzeuge die funktionieren.

Jokari hat zum Beispiel das Werkzeug Sensor Special im Angebot. Es muss aber ja vielleicht nicht dieses sein... Ich suche halt gerade Varianten die gut funktionieren.


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 September 2022)

the_muck schrieb:


> Sorry mir ging es auch um das Abmanteln  von den Kabeln. Eben von den dünnen Sensorleitungen auch PUR... Wenn Weicon ihre Webseite geändert hat, ist für mich der Link dennoch kaputt, oder eben nicht mehr aktuell. Es geht hier um konkrete Tipps und Werkzeuge die funktionieren.
> 
> Jokari hat zum Beispiel das Werkzeug Sensor Special im Angebot. Es muss aber ja vielleicht nicht dieses sein... Ich suche halt gerade Varianten die gut funktionieren.


Wie @Plan_B schon schrieb, eignen sich zum Abmanteln von PUR-Leitungen wohl teilweise auch Abisolierzangen, mir fehlt zur Beurteilung dazu leider tatsächlich die Erfahrung. Soweit die Empfehlung von joe404 noch gilt, wäre das der aktuelle  Link zur empfohlenen Zange, die erstaunlicherweise noch das Selbe kostet, wie vor über 12 Jahren.


----------



## van (30 September 2022)

Wir haben solche Zangen
Gibt es von unterschiedlichen Herstellern 






						ipf electronic
					






					www.ipf-electronic.de
				








						ipf electronic
					






					www.ipf-electronic.de


----------



## Blockmove (30 September 2022)

Wir nutzen hierfür auch Abisolierzangen.
Meist von Phoenix Contact. Sehen ähnlich aus, wie die von @van gezeigten.
Sensor-Aktor-Leitungen meist von Murr. Da lassen sich die PUR-Leitungen auch einigermassen vernünftig abmanteln.
Wir haben auch schon 200 Leitungen von einem anderen Hersteller in den Kabelschrott geworfen, weil man damit nicht arbeiten konnte.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (30 September 2022)

Diese Ausführung haben wir in Gebrauch.









						E11952 - Abisolierwerkzeug - ifm
					

Alle Informationen des E11952 auf einen Blick.  Jetzt beim Marktführer online bestellen. ✓ Technische Daten ✓ Anleitungen ✓ Maßzeichnungen ✓ Zubehör




					www.ifm.com


----------



## infomike (30 September 2022)

Wir haben uns Messereinsätze für solch eine Zange machen lassen. https://www.rennsteig.com/produkte/detail/7082183.html

Funktioniert bei den Geberleitungen bis zu einer Abmantellänge von 6cm wunderbar.


----------



## Wincctia (30 September 2022)

Hallo 

ich habe das von Jokari Sensor Spezial. Bin super zufrieden mit der Zange. ist halt immer ein Thema wie viele Zangen man sich antun will, einige Kollegen verwenden die Willand Abisolierzange dies finde ich aber nicht Optimal.

Gruß Tia


----------



## els (11 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich wollte hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen teilen.
Wir bzw. ich nutze seit Jahren für PUR Leitungen den Wirefox 16-1 von Phoenix Contact. Mit einer knackiger Betätigung ist die Leitung abgemantelt und das klappt an einer Leitung auch super und vor allem schnell mehrmals hintereinander falls man ein längeres Stück abmanteln möchte.


----------

